# Yearling doe



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Looking for thoughts on this yearling. She has gone 2nd place to a herdmate SIX TIMES NOW and still not won so much as a reserve ribbon! I don’t see anything glaringly wrong with her…. Might I just be in a strong Nubian area? The herdmate she has always gone second place to has gone 3x grand, 2x reserve and 1x best in show, so she totally deserves her placing. I just don’t see what’s missing on this doe to have her miss out on a ribbon of her own!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Pics of herdmate? I understand showing and wanting ribbons... but WHY it is so important to you that she has not won any uet? She is a lovely young doe. He ears look a tad short and seem to have some control.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it different judges or the same judge?


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Is it different judges or the same judge?


Has been a different judge each time


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Sfgwife said:


> Pics of herdmate? I understand showing and wanting ribbons... but WHY it is so important to you that she has not won any uet? She is a lovely young doe. He ears look a tad short and seem to have some control.


It’s how we gauge who is “the best” in the herd, I only have half an acre and have to keep a very limited number of does. So it’s not so much the ribbon, it’s who is winning because I can’t keep does that aren’t competitive in a ring. So I’m posting this I’m looking for what I might look for in my bucks to improve on her if I decide sell her if she has a doe kid for me to keep


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Sfgwife said:


> Pics of herdmate? I understand showing and wanting ribbons... but WHY it is so important to you that she has not won any uet? She is a lovely young doe. He ears look a tad short and seem to have some control.












This is the herdmate. We took her to nationals and she was 5th place senior yearling as well as a member of the 2nd place get of sire. We have retained two full sisters to her this year


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I think she is very lovely!! I do agree about her ears looking short (they also seem to point out a little, but maybe it's just the picture) and something about her jaw/face just looks a little odd to me in the pictures. Compared to her herdmate, her back pasterns look just a touch weak, her chine dips a bit, and her herdmate seems to be a little more uphill, but other than that, I don't see any other flaws.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I think she is very lovely!! I do agree about her ears looking short (they also seem to point out a little, but maybe it's just the picture) and something about her jaw/face just looks a little odd to me in the pictures. Compared to her herdmate, her back pasterns look just a touch weak, her chine dips a bit, and her herdmate seems to be a little more uphill, but other than that, I don't see any other flaws.


Yeah, she has excess skin around her jaw line from a salivary cyst she’s had since she was born. Judges always comment on her not being “as clean through the neck and jaw” which I have always assumed they meant the excess skin she has from the cyst. Unfortunately the vet wants $1200 to remove it


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> Yeah, she has excess skin around her jaw line from a salivary cyst she’s had since she was born. Judges always comment on her not being “as clean through the neck and jaw” which I have always assumed they meant the excess skin she has from the cyst. Unfortunately the vet wants $1200 to remove it


Okay, that's what I was seeing. I don't know too much about showing, but could that be the only reason she doesn't place well? If so, I would definitely keep her offspring since they wouldn't have have excess skin there, but (hopefully) keep her lovely conformation. Also, I would pair her to a buck with longer more desirable ears and of course, awesome conformation. Sorry to hear the vet wants that much, but even if they didn't, it might be too much stress involved then it's actually worth. She really is a NICE doe! 🥰


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Okay, that's what I was seeing. I don't know too much about showing, but could that be the only reason she doesn't place well? If so, I would definitely keep her offspring since they wouldn't have have excess skin there, but (hopefully) keep her lovely conformation. Also, I would pair her to a buck with longer more desirable ears and of course, awesome conformation. Sorry to hear the vet wants that much, but even if they didn't, it might be too much stress involved then it's actually worth. She really is a NICE doe! 🥰


Thank you! I actually have a paternal brother to the other doe I posted the 5th place at nationals one that I think I’ll breed her to. His kids are really fancy, and he sired our 1st place get of sire at our state fair a few weeks ago! My only issue is the ears… he throws the conformation but when bred to a doe with short ears, they keep the short ears. The kid pictured below is his daughter out of a doe with short ears, we had bred her to him in hopes of the kids getting his long pretty ears. But seems they only get long ears if the dam also has long ears 🤦‍♀️









I do think conformationally he would be a good math for her though! Maybe this will be the exception and the kids will get long ears this time


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! He is stunning!! 🤩 I do agree, conformation-wise their kids would/should be amazing! That is such a bummer he doesn't pass on his fantasist, long ears though. You could always just give it a shot to see what happens, you never know, goats are always full of surprises. 🥰


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wow!! He is stunning!! 🤩 I do agree, conformation-wise their kids would/should be amazing! That is such a bummer he doesn't pass on his fantasist, long ears though. You could always just give it a shot to see what happens, you never know, goats are always full of surprises. 🥰


Thank you! The kid pictured is one of his kids, not the actual buck. But his kids are sooooo pretty! These are a few more








This is the Littermate to the red kid above 









This kid has a tilted chest floor but she’s so fancy besides that. And got her Dams long ears! 









This kids rump bothers me, but talking to the bucks breeder she said the line is known for having steep rumps as kids that level out with an udder. Hoping that happens for this one!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> Thank you! The kid pictured is one of his kids, not the actual buck.


Ooops!! I was reading too fast! Beautiful doelings!! 😍


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

To me. The second doe blends much better in the neck and withers. It may just be that dark shadow of hair. The second doe looks more petite and dairy fine than the first. The first compared to the second has more belly than chest depth. But the first does not have a deep chest either. Just from what i can see of the rears.. the second looks to be wider and a more clean look. I prefer the more level of the first to the more downhill slope of the second. I jist do not care for the ones that are higher at front than rear. All said... the ugly first lil mutt is more than welcome to come live here. Hahahaha!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I jist do not care for the ones that are higher at front than rear. All said... the ugly first lil mutt is more than welcome to come live here. Hahahaha!


Haha! I was thinking the same thing! She could come to my place.
@Kbarson I'm not a conformation expert, and don't show my goats, but the thing that immediately stuck out to me was that her ears are not as long or pendulous as is typically considered desirable. I actually like the shorter, more mobile ears...they give the goats so much expression...but again, I don't show and most of my goats would not be considered show quality. I know you said that you have trouble correcting the ears. I don't have any advice there. So far, I have gotten about 50/50 when breeding the shorter eared Nubians to the ones with the longer ears. I don't pretend to understand all the genetics at play there. All of your goats are lovely, though!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> I jist do not care for the ones that are higher at front than rear.


Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you don't like the uphill build in dairy goats? I personally love and prefer the uphill build in (some) dairy goats. IMHO, it gives them a lot more dairy strength look while still remaining very elegant and feminine. I would love to hear thoughts on this. 🥰


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you don't like the uphill build in dairy goats? I personally love and prefer the uphill build in (some) dairy goats. IMHO, it gives them a lot more dairy strength look while still remaining very elegant and feminine. I would love to hear thoughts on this. 🥰


To me that is just not a natural way they grow. They look like they are always squatting. That trait has been bred into them. It takes away from a more natural stance and body structure. But i also know that is what a lot of judges are looking for now too. It is sad. If i could choose one of these does for my farm... hands down it would be the first one. If i were only going for looks from these pics. But i also am not showing goats.... and showing is different than breeding for a good quality milker. Yes. Some things are the same but not all. The depth of the first doe i love. Let me find a pic of my jade. I know it is a bad goofy pic. But i have what body frame i prefer in one.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

this is a BAD pic of Jade. She absolutely does not dip in the chine and is flat across her topline. She was being sassy that day. But that nice thick body is MY preference. When showing you have to think of what a judge wants to see. I do not. .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for your thoughts!! I have definitely seen some goats that were WAY too uphill it looked much more bad than good to me. I personally prefer just a slight uphill build on my Nigerians, but definitely don't hate the more level ones. I totally understand what you mean about people breeding unnatural, "desirable" traits into animals. Smushy-faced bulldogs, Pugs that can't even keep their own eyes in their head or breath normally, and the German Shepherds with horrible hips these days just make me sick!! If people TRULY cared about the overall health of their "babies" then they definitely would NOT be breeding (or even encouraging) those very "desirable" traits!! Yuck!! Sorry for the rant, things like that just really upset me!! Wish they'd bring back more of the old fashion German Shepherds and stop people from breeding the "new style", I just know they would have SO much healthier, longer lives. What a shame. 

Jade is beautiful!! Such a lovely doe! 🥰


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Good gravy YES on the dogs! And yep GSD are so much more beautiful in the old style! It is hard to find a breeder that still does them but they are around... and you will pay for that. Jade is a GOOBER lol! But i love her. She is an “in the reds” and “frog flat” girl. . A friend of ours was letting their nubians go and she came here.


----------

